# Topics > Conversational AI >  Voice AI platform for contact centers, Observe.AI (Z21 Labs, Inc.), San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Observe.AI (Z21 Labs, Inc.)

observe.ai/technology

----------


## Airicist

Article "Observe.AI raises $8M to use artificial intelligence to improve call centers"

by Jon Russell
August 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Observe.AI product overview

Dec 10, 2019




> Observe.AI is an AI-powered agent enablement platform for voice customer service. Leveraging speech and natural language processing technologies, Observe.AI enables organizations to quickly evaluate and score 100% of calls, analyze contact center performance trends across teams and entire organizations, and enhance agent training and coaching.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Observe.ai raises $54 million in funding led by Menlo Ventures"
The San Francisco-based company will utilise the capital to bulk up its R&D in new areas such as real-time coaching, omnichannel support and interaction analytics.

September 15, 2020

----------

